# question on GlobalVisas and federal skilled work visa



## eamonnj (Feb 10, 2011)

can anyone help me with answers to these questions ,I am a plumber and about to apply for a federal skilled working visa and i am not sure if this company Globalvisas is a good one to use in a assisting me with my application papers for a visa ,there fee is €2000 not inc embassy fees,has anyone used them or are there better companies out there lane:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

eamonnj said:


> can anyone help me with answers to these questions ,I am a plumber and about to apply for a federal skilled working visa and i am not sure if this company Globalvisas is a good one to use in a assisting me with my application papers for a visa ,there fee is €2000 not inc embassy fees,has anyone used them or are there better companies out there lane:


I have heard not too good things about Global. If you are reasonably literate you can complete the application yourself and save considerable funds. After all you'll need them for the expense in moving to Canada. The 2,000 Euros are quite likely to grow through time. I have read of immigration consultants runing up bills of up to $10,000.


----------



## shnez (Mar 2, 2011)

I used Global Visas for my application FSW as an electrician. They have been great up to now and i have just received my first positive AOR. I work for myself and just needed a push in the right direction. I'm sure you could do it yourself but if your app is incorrectly filled in nova scotia just return it. My previous employment references were not up to scratch and they got me to redo them. I wouldn't have know to do that on my own. 

I'm just looking forward to the rest of my journey.

Good luck with yours!


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Questionable Advise*



eamonnj said:


> can anyone help me with answers to these questions ,I am a plumber and about to apply for a federal skilled working visa and i am not sure if this company Globalvisas is a good one to use in a assisting me with my application papers for a visa ,there fee is €2000 not inc embassy fees,has anyone used them or are there better companies out there lane:


I would question anything from Gloabl Visas, especially after reading a post on the "America" forum, titled, 'Canadian Family moving to Maui", the poster said GlobalVisas told them they could go to the states as a tourist, stay for 6 months, leave for 24 hours, come back and stay for another 6 months. Which is 100% false, (based on the info the poster was giving), and also from my personal research and experience.


----------



## Floodzer (Feb 14, 2011)

EamonnJ

Dont pay that money. To get a Canadian Visa is quite simple. You need to jump through a few hoop but it worth it. That money would pay for flight for two people and the embassy fees.
My wife and I have just got our police certificate today and filling the form in tonight.


----------



## ralphdzegniuk (Mar 7, 2011)

*word of caution*

Not Allowed


----------

